# New Beetle W3??



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

Yesterday I was At the my nearest VW dealership and browsing the lot a found a new beetle with a W3 sticker under the rear view mirrors. I don't know what it means, so it would be great if someone could fill me in. TIA.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle W3?? (twistedlizard720)*

Google search says it's a triple white New Beetle. Basically it's a "limited edition" car, which amounts to just a cosmetic package.


----------



## DevilsSi1481 (Nov 12, 2004)

thats what my girlfriend has, basically its white paint job, white leather and the white rear spoiler. as far as i remember.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (DevilsSi1481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DevilsSi1481* »_thats what my girlfriend has, basically its white paint job, white leather and the white rear spoiler. as far as i remember.

and STICKERS!!! dont forget the STICKERS


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzcat2001* »_
and STICKERS!!! dont forget the STICKERS

no joke. that adds like 15 horse.


----------



## DevilsSi1481 (Nov 12, 2004)

haha yes the W3 stickers under the sideview mirrors on each side of the car.


----------



## oooodriver (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (DevilsSi1481)*

it was originaly suposed to be for convertibles to match the origninal triple whites, seats, paint and white convertable top. i don't know why there are doing it on the hard tops. 
the convertables that came in to my dealer (7 on one truck) were labled as triple white but had black tops.
heres the vortex writeup
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------

